# reds scratching or swim bladder



## redbelly4 (Sep 13, 2004)

i have four juvenile red bellies in a 75 and its really wierd one or two of them occasionally go next to the glass and get on there side and it looks like there trying to scratch themselfs like theyll lean into the glass with there sides scratching on the gravel. i dont think it is swim bladder because the do not swim stop float up on ther sides to the top and swim back down and they dont tilt a little when swimming before they decide to scratch themselves the look like they prepare for it like they start swimming fast and go down into the gravel and it really look likes there gonna scratch is this normal thanks


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

ive notice my 8" red doing this occasionally too,any info would be great...


----------



## mike65 (Sep 12, 2004)

My african cichlids used to do this, and they are living a long healthy life, I just never knew why... Well now that theres a topic about it, I'm very curious too.


----------



## Mr. redbelly (Aug 4, 2004)

yep my reds do it to i always just though they were just playing


----------



## redbelly4 (Sep 13, 2004)

oh then i shouldnt worry?? it doesnt look like there hurt they swimm happily


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

change in water conditions.. my cichlids do it after water changes..


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I've got five 6 inch reds and they all did that when they were juvies. They just stopped doing it after a while. I wouldn't worry about it at all.


----------

